# Japan approves biggest-ever defence budget with eye on China



## Vikrant (Jan 14, 2015)

Japan means business.

---

TOKYO: Japan's Cabinet approved the country's largest ever defence budget on Wednesday, including plans to buy surveillance aircraft, drones and F-35 fighter jets to help counter China's rising assertiveness in the region.

Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's Cabinet endorsed a nearly 5 trillion yen ($42 billion) defence budget for the year beginning in April as part of a record 96.3 trillion yen ($814 billion) total budget.

The budget must still be approved by parliament, but Abe's coalition holds majorities in both houses.

The 2 percent rise in defence spending is the third annual increase under Abe, who took office in December 2012 and ended 11 straight years of defence budget cuts.

Japan approves biggest-ever defence budget with eye on China - The Times of India


----------



## S.J. (Jan 14, 2015)

Finally a relevant post.  I'm glad Japan is stepping up to the plate and taking some of the burden off the U.S. for their defense.  It'll take some of the wind out of China's sails.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 14, 2015)

Good news


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 20, 2015)

NEW DELHI – Japan has vowed to play a more active role in promoting international peace and stability, calling for increased cooperation with India in ensuring an order based on democratic values and the rule of law.

“Japan will continue even more actively to contribute to the peace and stability of the Indo-Pacific region and the world under the banner of ‘Proactive Contribution to Peace,’ based on the principle of international cooperation,” Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida said in New Delhi on Saturday in his first policy speech this year, which marks the 70th anniversary of the end of the World War II.

Citing Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s remarks at a New Year’s news conference, Kishida said that based on “profound remorse” about the war, Japan has built a democratic state that has consistently upheld human rights and the rule of law over 70 years and has followed the path of a peace-loving nation.

“Universal values such as democracy, freedom, open economy and the rule of law are indispensable for the Indo-Pacific region to remain stable and prosperous, and to shine as the center of the world,” he told the Indian Council of World Affairs. “I would like to emphasize that leadership from both countries (Japan and India) is essential for the Indo-Pacific region to foster an order supported by democratic values, open economy and the rule of law.”

Referring to the recent terrorist attacks in France, Kishida called on the global community to “make all-out efforts” in the fight against terrorism. “Japan resolutely condemns any forms of terrorism, including the terrorism incident in Paris,” he said.

Citing a terrorism incident in Algeria two years ago, in which 10 Japanese were killed during an attack on an energy facility, and terrorist strikes in India in the recent past, Kishida said that “terrorism is a real danger to Japan and India. Let us firmly confront terrorism.”

In the face of China’s military buildup and assertive behavior in the East and South China seas, Kishida urged countries to respect the rule of law and not to use force or coercion in asserting their territorial claims, and called for increased cooperation with India in the field of maritime security.

“It is important to further strengthen our cooperation through defense equipment cooperation including the US-2 amphibian aircraft and Japan’s continued participation” in India-U.S. maritime exercises, he said. “We should even more proactively assume our responsibilities to protect ‘open and stable seas’ under our special partnership.”

Kishida expressed determination to work with India, Brazil and Germany to reform the U.N. Security Council, especially as this year also marks the 70th anniversary of the founding of the United Nations. “In order to adequately respond to the rapidly increasing and evolving challenges of the 21st century, we must expand the number of both permanent and nonpermanent members of the Security Council to reflect the realities of the current international community,” he said.

Japan to play more active security role Kishida tells India The Japan Times


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 23, 2015)

VIK    do you envision a  Pakistan/China alliance-----against
a  Japan/India  alliance?--------seems weird to me


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> VIK    do you envision a  Pakistan/China alliance-----against
> a  Japan/India  alliance?--------seems weird to me



China and Pakistan have been in alliance since 60s. It was Pakistan which acted as an intermediary between China and the U.S. when Pakistan passed the information to the U.S. that there were strain in China and Soviet and that Chinese were interested in meeting Americans. Richard Nixon dispatched Henry Kissinger to start a channel with China. Kissinger went to Pakistan first. He was taken to China on a Pakistani air force plane to meet Zhou Enlai. 

As far as close relationship between India and Japan is concerned, it is a natural outcome given the geopolitical situation in Asia.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > VIK    do you envision a  Pakistan/China alliance-----against
> ...



oh----thanks ----I DID NOT KNOW------and I still find it a bit
weird based on------uhm ----personalities of the players to the
extent that I am familiar with -----Pakistani and Chinese --persons.       As to Japanese and Indian socialization----also
weird.         At least some Chinese are sorta Buddhist-----
and Chinese cuisine fits into indian    (hakka???) -----but I cannot envision Indians eating raw fish---....without gagging
HOWEVER------the intensity fits------intensity.    I hope it works out nicely balanced.    Maybe the Japanese can mellow out a bit


----------



## Indofred (Jan 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Finally a relevant post.  I'm glad Japan is stepping up to the plate and taking some of the burden off the U.S. for their defense.  It'll take some of the wind out of China's sails.



and put some wind into America's arms sales.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a relevant post.  I'm glad Japan is stepping up to the plate and taking some of the burden off the U.S. for their defense.  It'll take some of the wind out of China's sails.
> ...



jealous Freddie?


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 29, 2015)

BEIJING: Riled by reports of the US sharing intelligence with India over movements of Chinese submarines in the Indian Ocean, China today said it would deploy "different kinds of naval ships" depending on requirements of operations and other nations "need not read too much into it". 

Asked about reports that US is providing intelligence to India about movement of Chinese submarines in the Indian Ocean, Chinese military spokesman Col Yang Yujin told a media briefing here that China is de .. 

Read more at:
China to deploy range of naval ships in Indian Ocean - The Economic Times


----------



## Politico (Jan 30, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Good news


That.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 30, 2015)

Japan and China are ancient enemies. Mostly due to Japan as the aggressor (and what touched off WWII in the Pacific by the by.) Now Japan and the USA are friends if not allies and so the propagandists are trying to portray Japan's arming up as justified against the godless communist Chinese. But the Chinese have been the victims of Japanese aggression before so maybe instead of siding with our former enemies against our former friends we should learn the facts from history first.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Japan and China are ancient enemies. Mostly due to Japan as the aggressor (and what touched off WWII in the Pacific by the by.) Now Japan and the USA are friends if not allies and so the propagandists are trying to portray Japan's arming up as justified against the godless communist Chinese. But the Chinese have been the victims of Japanese aggression before so maybe instead of siding with our former enemies against our former friends we should learn the facts from history first.


It goes back much further to the time when those from China tried to invade Japan....


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Japan and China are ancient enemies. Mostly due to Japan as the aggressor (and what touched off WWII in the Pacific by the by.) Now Japan and the USA are friends if not allies and so the propagandists are trying to portray Japan's arming up as justified against the godless communist Chinese. But the Chinese have been the victims of Japanese aggression before so maybe instead of siding with our former enemies against our former friends we should learn the facts from history first.
> ...



Oh aye, hence using the term ancient. Didn't mean to imply ancient is just 80 or so years ago.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 30, 2015)

Politico said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Good news
> ...


They gotta start paying for more of their own defense. Ditto that with the European countries. We can't keep subsidizing their social programs by paying to defend them


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 30, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Japan means business.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


China has a huge score to settle.

I'd bet on China in any karma wars.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 30, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Japan means business.
> ...




Screw China, they cant even develop their own technology. They have to steal it..oh, and wait for crooked politicians like Bill Clinton to give them missile technology.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 30, 2015)

I wonder how the US would react to Cuba giving China intel about US navy movements.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 30, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Screw China, they cant even develop their own technology



True. they buy their fighter designs from Israel.
The stuff the US funded.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 30, 2015)

When did Japan apologise for forcing little girls into prostitution?
What nice friends America hangs out with.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 30, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



complains the man with an Israeli flag.
However, I agree. All US aid in the form of arms should be stopped today.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2015)

Indofred said:


> When did Japan apologise for forcing little girls into prostitution?
> What nice friends America hangs out with.



when did the shariah shithole   Indonesia apologize for their
terrorist murder of hindus of bali?      When did the shariah
shit hole  Indonesia apologize for the murders of little Christian girls for the glory of their  pig sty ---jannah in the
sky?      When did the shariah shithole Indonesia apologize
for demolishing the only two synagogues in that  cesspit----
and apologize for rendering Judaism a  "not legal"  religion. 
Japan committed atrocities during war and now stopped----
Indonesia stinks more and more each day


----------



## Indofred (Jan 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> when did the shariah shithole Indonesia apologize for their
> terrorist murder of hindus of bali?



It was mostly Australians, and the government shot the terrorists.
A sort of apology, definitely a statement they didn't agree with the terrorists.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 31, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > when did the shariah shithole Indonesia apologize for their
> ...



It was islam   vs   kaffirin


----------



## Indofred (Jan 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



but Muslim cops shot the bastard terrorists.
Israel honours its terrorist scum - we shoot ours.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 31, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



what a joke you are,   Freddie-----the islamo pigs of Indonesia tried the dogs and pigs of allah who murdered in Bali only because of international pressure------even you STINKING WHORES  who tie bombs to their over trafficed asses are called  
SHAHIDAH in the service of your  pig "god" allah for murdering children-----does the name  WHORE **** WAFA IDRIS ring a bell?      There are THREE  schools named for that filthy slut----
where little girls are taught to be the same kind of murdering stinking bitch for allah that SHE WAS.      now say   AMEEEN---with your ass in the air


----------



## Jroc (Jan 31, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


----------



## Indofred (Feb 1, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nice vid. it shows how the vast majority don't want extremism.
Thanks for that.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 1, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




Yeah you've advanced...At least no hijab


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 1, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Japan and China are ancient enemies. Mostly due to Japan as the aggressor (and what touched off WWII in the Pacific by the by.) Now Japan and the USA are friends *if not allies* and so the propagandists are trying to portray Japan's arming up as justified against the godless communist Chinese. But the Chinese have been the victims of Japanese aggression before so maybe instead of siding with our former enemies against our former friends we should learn the facts from history first.



Japan is indeed a formal (official) ally of the U.S. U.S. is legally obligated to defend Japan as dictated by the treaty between the two nations.


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 1, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Japan means business.
> ...



You do not know a thing about Karma.


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 1, 2015)

Indofred said:


> When did Japan apologise for forcing little girls into prostitution?
> What nice friends America hangs out with.



Your idea of what is nice is pretty skewed. You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights is not a nice country but a country like China which engages in human rights violations on massive scale is a nice country.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights



Absolutely.
Perhaps you can link to the apologies for the mass rapes by Japanese soldiers.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights



Japan Lack of truth justice and reparations tarnishes Japan s image Amnesty International



> On the occasion of International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women, Amnesty International once again calls on the Japanese government to accept full responsibility and apologize unreservedly to survivors of Japan’s military sexual slavery system.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights



Amnesty International Japan Secret execution as authorities ignore calls for reform



> lack of adequate legal safeguards for people facing the death penalty in Japan has been widely criticized.  This includes defendants being denied adequate legal counsel from the time of arrest, a lack of a mandatory appeal process for capital cases and detention in prolonged solitary confinement.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> . You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights



It's every baby's right to be stuck and tossed by Japanese soldiers


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights i



It's every Australian's human right to be tortured and murdered by Japanese troops


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights



Every Chinese man has the human right to be buried alive by Japanese troops.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights



US POWs human rights - Japanese style.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights



Press freedom - Japanese style

Japan The new Uzbekistan of press freedom in Asia The Japan Times


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights i
> ...



   when did that happen?      was that during world war II?? 
   So true that Japanese prisoners of war were mistreated. --
   Japan lost the war and the country was utterly humiliated-
   MacArthur  was not even nice about it. --------Today Japan
   has straightened out and Indonesia stinks more and
   more each
   day.     -----on top of a 1400 year history of UMMAH FILTH
   tens of millions of rapes and hundreds of millions genocided
   out of existence
   Why an Indonesian from the shariah cesspit imagines he
   has something to say-----mystifies me.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> tens of millions of rapes



Bet you can't link to it.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > tens of millions of rapes
> ...



you don't know your own history?    In the 1971 war between  east and west Pakistan-----1/4 million rapes in east Pakistan with the  ENDORSEMENT of muslim clerics in west Pakistan. 
In my own family  (by marriage)  a rape simply because a jewish mother walked out of her house into a wooded, area, unveiled,   to meet her husband------she raped and murdered and her two infants dead.    <<<< a not uncommon occurrence in that shariah shit hole.    No record
available-----but her cousin (over 90)  still remembers---the victim is the
grandmother of my husband----whilst she was young.   ---it is
an interesting story-----the experience galvanized flight to
"Palestine"-------hubby's grandfather was intent on saving
his own son and another child-----hubby's mother,  who would
have been subject to the "delight"  of the dhimmi orphan
law had she not been spirited out of that shariah shit hole.

today the yazidi people are experiencing the same shariah
shit------the same shariah shit called  "divine" in the shariah
shit hole   ACEH INDONESIA

    it's your legacy


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > You think a democratic country like Japan which honors human rights
> ...



We have been through this song and dance before. Whatever Japan has done, it is in past. Whatever China is doing is in present. Past cannot be changed but present can be changed. Why is it so difficult for you to grasp that?


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 2, 2015)

Indofred,

You are just spamming the thread. You either lack capacity to process information in a  logical manner or you are being dishonest. The point you have been consistently missing is that Japan today is a great country which respects human rights and dignity. China today is a country which engages in human rights violation on massive scale.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 3, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Indofred,
> 
> You are just spamming the thread. You either lack capacity to process information in a  logical manner or you are being dishonest. The point you have been consistently missing is that Japan today is a great country which respects human rights and dignity. China today is a country which engages in human rights violation on massive scale.



Sure it isn't

United Nations News Centre - Japan s stance on comfort women issue violates victims rights UN official


> August 2014 – The United Nations human rights chief today expressed profound regret that Japan has not provided effective redress to victims of wartime sexual slavery leading back to the end of the Second World War.
> 
> The outgoing High Commissioner for Human Rights, Navi Pillay, said in a statement that Japan “has failed to pursue a comprehensive, impartial and lasting resolution” to address the rights of so-called “comfort women.”
> 
> “It pains me to see that these courageous women, who have been fighting for their rights, are passing away one by one, without their rights restored and without receiving the reparation to which they are entitled,” Ms. Pillay stressed.



They refuse to apologise, some Japanese politicians  even stressing the need for rape, or claiming it didn't happen.

Japanese politicians say Korean comfort women claims fabricated South China Morning Post



> A group of Japanese politicians who visited California to protest about a statue in honour of Asian "comfort women" have joined the movement demanding the government reconsider the apology made in 1993 to the victims of forced military prostitution during the second world war.



Hashimoto says comfort women system necessary for wartime troops Japan Today Japan News and Discussion



> OSAKA —
> 
> Outspoken Osaka Mayor Toru Hashimoto on Monday said that comfort women—a euphemism for sex slaves—used by the Japanese imperial army before and during World War II were necessary for the wellbeing of troops.
> 
> Speaking at a news conference, Hashimoto said that the women were needed to provide “the brave frontline troops with rest and relaxation,” TBS reported. He said the system was also important for maintaining discipline and that other countries used similar systems during wartime.



Civilised - fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2015)

Indofred said:


> They refuse to apologise....




Wrong.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 4, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > They refuse to apologise....
> ...



That half hearted and disputed apology is hardly close, more so when you consider they lie to their children, dispute their nasty history in public, and claim the mass rapes were normal.
That's today's Japan, not something from history.

Civilised - NOT.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



do you have a citation regarding your claim that Japan
disputes the fact of rape during world war II? -----as a
governmental policy?        Do you have any citation regarding
your claim the school system in Japan teaches children that
Japan committed no atrocities during world war II? ----if not---
can you explain how you know?     I have never come across
either denial or affirming literature or claim-----from a Japanese source.     On the other hand----I have never come across anything but denial from from muslim sources----both written and spoken.  -....certainly no apologies-----either
half hearted for full hearted or no hearted


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 8, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred,
> ...



There is something seriously wrong with the way your brain processes information. You cannot seem to understand the difference between past action and present action.


----------

